# Sistema de sonido para pc



## Negro... (Ago 10, 2007)

Hola a todos...
Hace muy poco que estoy en esto de la electronica y como ser mi primer proyecto me gustaria hacer un sistema de audio para mi pc...
Mi idea seria un amplificador que ronde los 50W con dos salidas y un subwoofer...
El problema es que nose por donde empesar  
Si alguien me puede tirar una mano desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola.
Podés arrancar dandote una vuelta por el post de audio gran señal.
Ahí agarrá un diagrama de 50W que te guste y uno de 100W.
Después te buscás un crossover pasa bajo para subwoofer que hay varios en este post.
Te buscás también un filtro pasa altos.
Si querés le agregás un preamplificador que también hay (en este foro encontrás de todo!   )

Bueno, hacés así:
Conectás la salida de la PC a la entrada del pre. A la salida del pre vas a conectar tres cosas: el crossover pasa bajos y dos filtros pasa altos. Del crossover al amplificador de 100W y al subwoofer. De los filtros pasa altos vas a dos amplificador de 50W y de ahí a los bafles.

Había un post con un buen crossover y decía cómo calculabas las frecuencias


----------



## Negro... (Ago 23, 2007)

muchas gracias man !! una muy buena orientacion y gracias por tomarte el trabajo de responder por que como veras sos el unico que le dio bola al tema   suerte man


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola Negro, yo tambien estoy renegando con este tema. Estoy haciendo un compilado de amplificador y filtros y demas. Cuando tenga todo mas o menos organizado te lo mando para que le peges una mirada.


----------



## stebanbrusco (Jul 7, 2010)

hola tengo 16 años y tengo un amplificador de 4 salidas, haciendo un total de 200w.. Arme unos cajones. unocon dos bajos y otro con puro twister y par de medios de 30w.. mi pregunta es como agopara qe los bajos sean el subwoofer y en el otro pura vocal y twister.. me interesa mucho su ayuda..


----------

